# Diy lathe



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I was searching some info of diy lathe that would work with the drill as the motor. I have an MVM1200 but its on the other side of the country and I haven't the time to fetch it. I was wondering what would be the best but cheapes way to make mushroom like items for a person who's hobby is repairing clothes. The following might be to big...
https://s3.amazonaws.com/ljimg/lv6bk29.jpg
Lol


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You'll need a really large drill to make a bowl that size. When that guy started to spin that for the first time, I would have been the guy standing way, way, back away from it. If you were wanting to make small mushroom shaped pieces, like the wooden cabinet door handles, you could put a screw into the wood and cut the screw head off and chuck it in a drill. If you pushed the other end onto a nail it would supported between 2 points.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

?!..."mushroom like items for a person who's hobby is repairing clothes."
I think something got lost in the translation, Esko. 
That there was/is sometimes referred to as cognitive overload.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I try to think in englis so nothing lost in the translation. This is hereditary!!! lol
See. Charles understood that it was mending mushroom! (direct translation)
Thank's Charles for understanding my very peculiar english. 
You do have a point there "...cognitive overload", Dan B-D
Your suggestion Charles of how to turn these mushroom's were splended!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*light bulb goes on*
You mean those wooden thing-a-ma-bobs for darning socks?!
I saw a picture somewhere of someone using a maraca (the musical instrument).


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Esko I once saw a home made lathe where the stub axle of a car was the head stock, the video was not that impressive as there was so much wobble that the turning just could not be done, I would like to see a video of this home made lathe as there would not be a lack of power, my cousin has a home made lathe where he turns Viking Shields that are 3 feet across and the first shield flew apart as the g forces were just too much for the poor thing to keep itself together, so I would think that the tractor would be in low gear and the engine would just be at an idle, still I would like to see it running. NGM


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's another option for a lathe. I saw these in use 40 years ago when I was in Marocco on holiday. Moroccan Bow Lathe - YouTube


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

"I saw a picture somewhere of someone using a maraca..."
I think my customer wouldn't be to happy if I gave her four maraca instead of those mushroom shaped thing's...


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Neville, did your brother manage to turn Viking shield's?
Charles I seam to have problems to open the link. Though I have problems with my wifi conection.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I doubt that I could make those chess pieces in my new variable speed lathe with a set of expensive chisels. Amazing what some people are capable of.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone has seen a homemade lathe powered via router?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Esko, I tested it and Harry was able to open the link.

Harry, it didn't even look to me like his chisel was all that sharp on one closeup although it had a much thinner cross section than what we are used to working with. For such slow rpm they are really fast turning these out. It was fun to watch them work when I was there. Considering how primitive the set up is and the quality of the work I would say these guys are pretty talented.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking at his chisel made me wonder why in the past I've paid over $100.00 for a single chisel.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Tiny said:


> Neville, did your brother manage to turn Viking shield's?
> Charles I seam to have problems to open the link. Though I have problems with my wifi conection.


Esko he is not my brother but he is my cousin, and yes he has turned some very nice sheild's, he is in a warfare club where they dress up as vikings and bash each other about, the shields are not used as they are not strong enough however I have asked him to tell me the next time the lathe is to be run and I am going to shoot a short video as this home made lathe does work in the intended way as after the turning is finished then there is a new shield, the big tractor lathe, I would still like to see a video of it running. Neville


----------



## brucenelson (Jan 7, 2012)

I wonder if the correct spelling for Tiny is Tiini. The most insulting thing you can say to someone of Finnish descent is to call him a liar right in his own sauna. (Pronounced SOW-NA, not SONNA)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's some ideas, Esko. 
https://www.google.ca/search?q=darn...-IIbfoASS6oLYBw&ved=0CCsQsAQ&biw=1268&bih=592


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

Tiny said:


> I try to think in englis so nothing lost in the translation. This is hereditary!!! lol
> See. Charles understood that it was mending mushroom! (direct translation)
> Thank's Charles for understanding my very peculiar english.
> You do have a point there "...cognitive overload", Dan B-D
> Your suggestion Charles of how to turn these mushroom's were splended!


My mother used 'sock darning egg' similar to this one:









She would repair our socks 'til there was more 'darn' than sock!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Here's another option for a lathe. I saw these in use 40 years ago when I was in Marocco on holiday. Moroccan Bow Lathe - YouTube


Charles it seems that where there is a will then there is a way, thanks for the link. N


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

neville9999 said:


> Charles it seems that where there is a will then there is a way, thanks for the link. N


You're welcome Neville. Most of us, me included, often think that if we had spent another $500 or a $1000 on a lathe we could do so much better. He probably doesn't have $5 invested in his and he is doing just fine. In fact what is really embarrassing is that he's faster than I am.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You're welcome Neville. Most of us, me included, often think that if we had spent another $500 or a $1000 on a lathe we could do so much better. He probably doesn't have $5 invested in his and he is doing just fine. In fact what is really embarrassing is that he's faster than I am.


Charles I have said many times that the members of the Forum who are thinking about buying some expensive gadget should not do it as you will not learn anything if you use someone Else's ideas, there is not a substitute for sharp tools, and when I watched the video I confess that I was wondering how he sharpened his skew, along with my best wishes that he did not cut a toe off. N


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks guys for helping me out from the cave of illiteratenes. I've learned again many things.


----------

